# Wainhouse Terrace Halifax



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

The great industrialist John Edward Wainhouse had these superb Victorian terraces built in 1876. He undertook the project to enhance a block of terraced back-to-back houses. These houses, with attached under dwellings were typical of the popular Victorian terraces built all over Halifax at the time. Wainhouse complimented them with a 200ft balcony complete with ornamental colonnade.The houses had their original balconies rebuilt and were supported by a new colonnade which gave a Mediterranean appearance. Wainhouse gave access to the main balcony via two bridges which project from elegant, machicolated towers. 
The terrace houses were demolished in 1978, although the colonnade and architectural features were retained. 





Wainhouse Terrace has been sadly subjected to a relentless campaign of vandalism and is currently cordoned off to the public. The site is awash with graffiti and has been targeted by thiefs who have been stealing stone flags. Hundreds of discarded syringes also litter the site.


































Wainhouse tower otherwise known as the tower of spite stands high above Sowerby bridge.
Wainhouse tower is one of the finest examples of a Victorian folly in the UK and is the legacy of John Edward Wainhouse. The tower has many stories attached to it and has captured the imaginations of generations of both local townsfolk and visitors to Halifax. The tower is also referred to as Wainhouse's Folly, Octagon Tower and tower of spite.
Wainhouse Tower stands at an impressive 253ft and reaches a further 24ft in height when measured from the rear base. There are 403 steps which sprial up through the structure in between the conventional brick chimney and the outer stone casing.




A bitter feud between neighbours Sir Henry Edwards and John Edward Wainhouse had reached boiling point. According to Wainhouse, Edwards thought of himself as aristocracy. He was also known to abhor the sight of industrial chimneys. Edwards, a boastful and extrovert man, claimed that no house on the hills around his could peer into his private grounds. It is thought Wainhouse acted on this comment and said he would alter all that by adding an observatory to be provided at the top of his mill chimney.




Halifax is a great part of Yorkshire. Lots of hills with spectacular views. A visit is highly recomended.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 3, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Hundreds of discarded syringes also litter the site.



Tell me about it. When me and Bungle did it earlier this year we were crunching around in the dark before looking down to see that we were standing on a small mountain of the things 

Good pics, is the tower doable then?

M


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Tell me about it. When me and Bungle did it earlier this year we were crunching around in the dark before looking down to see that we were standing on a small mountain of the things
> 
> Good pics, is the tower doable then?
> 
> M


Yes i'd seen that night visit report. I didn't know it was you did it tho. When I visited the tower it had scaffold up around the top. It's been refurbished over 3 months. There's only one door in there and it was pretty much closed to us anyway. I think they occasionally have open days. It's not quite the same I know


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to see some more pics of the site...it's an interesting one. Enjoyed the history of the feud.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Good to see some more pics of the site...it's an interesting one. Enjoyed the history of the feud.



Yes it is an interesting one.


----------

